# lg p500



## tenkan (Jun 6, 2011)

Can some one post a link on how to remove dust from under the screen for a lg optimus one p500,thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is a link: LG Optimus One Dismantle/Disassembly Guide | Mobyfiles.com Blog

And

Here is a video: ‪How to disassemble the LG-P500 Optimus One - The first instruction video out there‬‏ - YouTube

The dust getting under the screen is a common problem with many phones.

Simply dissembling cleaning and putting back together will only fix the problem temporarily.

To fix it for good you will need to use silicon or some other adhesive around the screen. Before putting it back together.


----------



## tenkan (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey thanks laxer bit harder then i thought it would be might just leave it as!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

tenkan said:


> Hey thanks laxer bit harder then i thought it would be might just leave it as!


Sadly that's how most "small" electronics are....

They try to cram so much stuff into a tight space... makes hard for cleaning.

I ended up having to clean my girlfriends mytouch slide after listening to her complain for a few weeks about it.

It was alright but took a while to finally get everything back together.


----------

